# Digital Betta Art, anyone?



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It's been awhile since I've done something like this, but I'll draw your betta for free! I'll give some examples as soon as I dig them up....:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

These look great! Can you do one of my orange dalmation HMPK? He does reach 180 but he's hard to get pics of XD.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok! I'll start drawing him now, but I can't get the pic online yet. In the car on my phone writing this, on my way to my old friends in CT. Luckily my drawing program in Internet free. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

would you mind drawing my new betta Ellis?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure! Sorry I haven't posted the art yet, everybody and their brother in CT wanted to see me. Luckily I'm coming home now, and will get myself caught up.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here you go, MattsBettas!









EDIT: Indigo, can you try to get me a picture of him from the side? I can do it better that way.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

will this one do? he's a EE


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Me to! You guys are great for offering this amazing gift to us with no talent. I have a bunch of sushi (my fav) in my albums. Forgive me I know you should pick favorites but he came first lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'll start Indigo's tomorrow.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd love for you to draw Sigmund. This might be a bit harder because on photo shows his head, but the other shows his flaring finnage. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

IndigoBetta:








Dwarden3:








Enjoy!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> IndigoBetta:
> View attachment 150954
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I love it!:yourock:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you! It is wonderful


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can you draw Mr. P?!


----------

